# "backup file contains unrecognized data and cannot be used"



## hertk (Sep 18, 2007)

Hi!
I backup with Windows 2003s own backup tool to a tape drive and it does it as scheduled but when I try to access the resulting file it states "backup file contains unrecognized data and cannot be used". I found a microsoft hotfix for this and emailed them requesting it sometime ago. Now I cannot seem to find it though. Anybody know the link or have alternativ sollutions to this?
Thanx in advance! :grin:
Adam


----------



## quthubnaina (May 10, 2009)

*hi*

hi am workin in small comp we have one domain, and win2003 and exange server2003 now i need to configure webmail with my exange please give me some help


----------

